# West Indian Cities



## lgkool (May 30, 2008)

*THIS WEBSITE IS PROBABLY ONE OF THE MOST FAMOUS IN THE WORLD WHEN IT COMES TO SKYSCRAPERS, HOWEVER THIS THREAD WAS STARTED SO THAT SMALLER CARIBBEAN CITIES CAN GET A CHANCE TO BE SEEN AND KNOWN. A FEW OF THESE CITIES HAVE REDEVELOPMENT PLANS WHICH INCLUDE THE CONSTRUCTION OF TALLER BUILDINGS*


*ROSEAU, DOMINICA*

This is a photo of Roseau, Commonwealth of Dominica. A small but very beautiful coastal city emerging from a rainforest filled island. 








expand









expand









expand

*PORT OF SPAIN, TRINIDAD AND TOBAGO*

This is a photo of Port of Spain Trinidad. this is not a very recent photo as there is a major ongoing redevelopment of the city which includes more highrises. Fell free to render images of these new highrises like the new waterfront to reflect Port of Spain in 2020 [VIDEO Vision 2020]

Trinidad has the fastest growing economy in the Western Hemisphere
VIDEO Port of Spain








expand

Watch the Skyline GROW!!!








expand









expand









expand









expand









expand









expand









expand









expand









expand









expand









expand

*KINGSTON, JAMAICA*








expand









expand









expand









expand

*BRIDGETOWN, BARBADOS*








expand

*ST. JOHN'S ANTIGUA & BARBUDA*








expand









expand

*CASTRIES, ST. LUCIA*








expand

*KINSTOWN, ST. VINCENT & THE GRENADINES*








expand

* HAMILTON, BERMUDA*








expand
_________________________________________________________________

*FORT DE FRANCE, MARTINIQUE*








expand








[
expand

*MARIGOT, ST. MARTIN* _(fr)_








expand

*ORANJESTAD, ARUBA*








expand

*WILLEMSTAD, CURAÇAO, NETHERLAND ANTILLES* 








expand

*SAN JUAN, PUERTO RICO*








expand









expand


----------



## lgkool (May 30, 2008)

Feel free to post large images of other Caribbean cities. Give comments and make suggestions. 
PLEASE POST LARGE IMAGES OF ENTIRE SKYLINES


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

Necesitas Santo Domingo!


















^^ Pedrito Guzman









Dave "N" Julie









Lidia Camacho









sprbert

Carribean Sunset over SD 8)









Me gusta la playa








DiFo&Natura (Sara)

Catedral Primada de América, finished in 1546








Pericles Brea 









(eponymous credit)









(eponymous credit)

Mar Caribe 








DiFo&Natura (Sara)

La Calle Hostos








Richard Leonel / Natufoto

Take me down to the Paradise City...








Michelle Brea


----------



## lgkool (May 30, 2008)

Lovely pics.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

yeh, cool collection


----------

